# Fire Forest Question



## Bercilak (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't seem to find the stats for the fiery filthy fever listed in the monster stat block on p.63. Am I just missing it?

Berc


----------



## EugeneZ (Feb 21, 2010)

It's on pg.219 of the Monster Manual. The Indomitable Dire Rat is just a MM Dire Rat with the Indomitable template.


----------



## Bercilak (Feb 22, 2010)

Bah. That makes sense. The stat block said to "See Below" and I looked on every below in the book! I forgot to look below in another book.


----------

